# Car Seats for 30 plus pounds



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

My son is 32 pounds. He can stay in the britax convertible car seat until 40 pounds but the car seat in our other car is only useable until 35 pounds. I know he will need to go into a booster soon (he is 36 inches) but what is the safest option for now (pre-booster)? I would love to find one that will last a while. Any links or info would be appreciated.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Since it's a 40 lb weight limit, I'm assuming you have the Britax Roundabout. Weight limit is only one of the ways children out grow a carseat. His shoulders need to be below the top harness slot, if they are above then he needs a new seat now. 4 years of age is the youngest boosters are suggested, and many harness much longer then that. My almost 6y is not mature enough for a booster seat, she wiggles all over the place which makes it not a safe option for her.

Check out the Graco Nautilus. It is a seat that has much higher harness heights, and converts to a booster later. It's 150.00 but many places have been having sales on it lately.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Moving from Childhood Years to Family Safety


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamie* 
My son is 32 pounds. He can stay in the britax convertible car seat until 40 pounds but the car seat in our other car is only useable until 35 pounds. I know he will need to go into a booster soon (he is 36 inches) but what is the safest option for now (pre-booster)? I would love to find one that will last a while. Any links or info would be appreciated.

First, there are no seats that go to 35 pounds. All seats (that are not expired







) go to at least 40. Double check the limit on the seat in the other car.

Second, there is no reason to put him in a booster at 36 inches (my DD is 40 inches and miles away from being ready for a booster). Forward-facing car seats are usable until the child's shoulders are above the top straps OR the ears are even with the top of the shell OR they reach the weight limit. The height limit given is just an estimate.

As far as future seats, the Graco Nautilus is awesome. It will harness until 65 pounds, has nice tall slots, and will turn into a booster after he outgrows the harness


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Maybe she mean he was still rear facing? Is he sitting rear facing by any chance (silently hoping so.....














)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
Maybe she mean he was still rear facing? Is he sitting rear facing by any chance (silently hoping so.....














)

Yeah but sadly nothing here RFs to 40 pounds







. Poo on you lucky Swedes







:


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, I second the Nautilous. They don't have to move into a booster for a long time, keep them harnessed as long as possible


----------



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

My son is forward facing in an infant toddler britax convertible seat and can stay in the that one until he is 40 pounds, however, his shoulder height is 15 inches which is supposed to be the max for this seat. The car seat in our car is an old car seat (given to us from a friend and likely has been expired and taken off the market I am sure it says 35 pounds). It was an an old unreliable car and was mostly used for emergency's. We have gotten a new car and my son can ride in it more often so I want a safe car seat. I know he is to small for a booster but I wanted to get another car seat that would last as long as possible with height and weight limit. It sounds like a toddler car seat that converts into a booster is the way to go. I will look into the nautilaus. Any other suggestions? Thanks again. Kamie


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Nautilus is the cheapest, but you can also look into the Britax Frontier and the Britax Regent, and the Safeguard.


----------

